# Best cold remedies, Don't care if they are old wives tales



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Well it's that time of year and I (along with 100s of others) am coming down with a cold. Now I am as close to 100% sure that there is no cure for the common cold but what does everyone do to ease the symptoms.

A mate of mine has always swore by brandy, warm milk and honey and for once I have all of said ingredients in my cupboard so I might give it a whirl tonight.

Do any of you have anything that they swear by that I should try instead or in addition, I don't care if it has any foundation in science or not TBH. (I know paracetamol and aspirin based cold remedies with caffeine and pheylepherine are out there but I just don't like them as they're boring, plus it's almost the weekend and I can experiment).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I superdose Vitamin C and also something else from supermarket, will try and think of the name for you and works wanders. 12g Vit C a day clears me right up.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Glass of Beroca or vitamin C and lemsip


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i swear by a daily dose of l-glutamine. took it all winter last year and didnt get a cold even tho i am out mountain biking alot (which always used to give me a cold due to sewating my ar5e off on the up hills and freezing my ar5e off on the long downhills lol)

doesnt stop man flu tho lol


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

proteinshake-beachamsfluplus-superdosevitc- 2 shots of whiskey!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

put 2 honey lubricated fingers up your bum, hold your breath, count to 10.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Lemsip and Vit C

Get well soon mate


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> put 2 honey lubricated fingers up your bum, hold your breath, count to 10.


I've heard that it works wonders for a sore throat too... :thumb:


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i'v had a poxxy cold for nearly a month now tho its only nose related

had a blocked nose , i use the spray to unblock it which works but turns my nose into a dripping tap.

so i use a anti hist to try and dry it but it does nothing.

i dont feel ill at all just all the sniffing and sneezing is getting me down

also if i blow my nose to hard i get a sneezing fit , cant fukcing win


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A classic from easten medicine - ginger root tea. Get a root of ginger, grate it until you have about a heaped desert spoon of shavings, chuck into bioling water (about enough for a cup and a half) and let it simmer for about ten mins until the water level has reduced to a cup full then strain and drink.

Is particuarly good for fevers and sore throats, and can be flavoured with lemon and honey to make it taste nicer too.

Otherwise the supp NAC (N-acetyl cysteine) is a great one for clearing a bunged up chest... take 1.5g spread over the course of the day.

Otherwise usual stuff for boosting immunity and supressing cortisol - glutamine, zinc, vit c etc


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

ECA stack and a really strong multivitamin.

Pseudoephedrine is in Sudafed, etc but in small doeses. It's what clears the sinuses.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zinc supports the immune system.

Vitamin D if taken can boost immune system, and due to your guys weather, vitamin D defiencies are more common there than here.

*Vitamin D Supplements May Offer Cheap And Effective Immune System Boost Against TB*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/05/070514140525.htm

*Vitamin D Crucial to Immune System*

http://www.ivanhoe.com/channels/p_channelstory.cfm?storyid=23742

T cells are dormant immune cells until they are activated to detect and kill bacteria and viruses. A new study shows without vitamin D in the blood, activation would not take place.

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-08/osu-kfo081809.php

CORVALLIS, Ore. - A new study has concluded that one key part of the immune system, the ability of vitamin D to regulate anti-bactericidal proteins, is so important that is has been conserved through almost 60 million years of evolution and is shared only by primates, including humans - but no other known animal species.

Pro-biotics are a great idea as well due to the fact that 70% of your immune system is in the intestines, supporting them with good bacteria is just good nutrition.

Oregano oil is anti-viral, anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and probably one of the best things for fighting yeast (candidia)........

Also, relax, keeping relaxed and stress free probably is one of the best things you can do to fight off disease.

Or, check this one out, Bicarbonate Treatment for Swine Flu (1924)

http://sodiumbicarbonate.imva.info/index.php/administration-methods/arm-hammer-soda-company/

Recommended dosages from the Arm and Hammer Company for colds and influenza back in 1925 were:

During the first day take six doses of half teaspoonful of Arm & Hammer Bicarbonate of Soda in glass of cool water, at about two hour intervals.

During the second day take four doses of half teaspoonful of Arm and Hammer Bicarbonate of Soda in glass of cool water, at the same intervals.

During the third day take two doses of half teaspoonful of Arm and Hammer Bicarbonate of Soda in glass of cool water morning and evening, and thereafter half teaspoonful in glass of cool water each morning until cold is cured.

I love folk remedies, that is a hobby of mine.

Specifics would be to treat stuff like athletes foot with lysterine (amber original), and vinegar foot soaks, 50/50 each and bang, seems the oils in the lysterine kills the fungus.

Garlic = antifungal

Silver = antibacterial, antifungal, and might be antiviral, was used to treat the babies eyes from bacteria a long time ago (silver nitrate).

For burns (silvadine which is silver and sulfer).

Sulfer = antibacterial


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice post hackskii, and good call on the vit D... high doses make a big difference, especially if its D3.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Beer. Cures all.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

sweat it out in bed


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Gargle salt water before bedtime, then in the morning your throat is clear and this will help you recover quicker.....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I take 1g vit c first thing then have a multivit with breakfast then have a zinc and vit c tab later on. Not had a cold for a long time, used to get loads. Zinc is the key IMO. As for a remedy, can't comment but may try meagdosing vit c if I ever get a cold  Have read that glutamine is good also.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

dont know how much truth is in it, but ive heard a COLD shower can help, apparently lowering your bodys temp quickly can kill the virus or something, not sure if it works or not, ive tried it while being drugged up to the eyeballs on lemsip so not sure what helped, but it got rid of my cold


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

There are no remedies, there's no cure. You can make yourself feel a bit better by relieving symptoms with honey and lemon drinks or snuggling down into a massive pair of boobies.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Echinecia

Never fails!!!!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

bit of deca. heals joints, cures colds

ha!


----------



## Lifting49 (Mar 16, 2010)

I find echanacea is great and deals with the early signs of a cold - if it takes root, Nurofen Colds and Flu tabs always help me to cope ...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Zinc / Vit c and Glutamine


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

zinc vit c and stims


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I've got 'Man Flu' at the minute and I'm trying everything to shift it.

Currently the list is.

Increased Vit C

Echinecia

Beechams Flu & Cold

Menuka Honey and lemon in hot water

Hot curry

Nothing is working though.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Vit c 3000mg per day & bicarbofsoda. Always shifts a cold for me.

And if you really need a good clean out, try this; bulb of garlic, piece of ginger(size of of thumb), 100ml virgin olive oil, juice of 1 lemon, blend together with a hand blender, and drink...And remember think lemon!! :thumb:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> Echinecia
> 
> Never fails!!!!!


also helps with anxiety


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

OldMan said:


> I've got 'Man Flu' at the minute and I'm trying everything to shift it.
> 
> Currently the list is.
> 
> ...


I'm serious about the ECA.

ECA and cold red bulls.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

eca will help a lot


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Old thread I know....

Hot water and half a lemon, 4 times/day. Gone in 2 days. Plenty of water. No sugars as this creates all that snot/phlegm etc....


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

or just go to bed, works for me


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

honey and lemon tea with ginger


----------

